# Things that we regret.



## Midnight Gear (Aug 5, 2013)

I doubt you guys will need any explaination for this one, the point is pretty obvious.


Not trying to get out of the habbit of reading the comment section every video I watch.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 5, 2013)

Playing Feral Heart.


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret not being more adventurous.
I regret not having more fun when I was younger.


----------



## Mehru (Aug 5, 2013)

I made a pull a knife on me for likening his hairstyle to that of Princess Leia.

I really regret laughing so hard at him and embarrassing him so much.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret a lot of things. I shouldn't, but I do.

Month ago I was high and order on Ebay a bunch of things I don't need(including a tail), and I've been having anxiety and panic of anyone from my family to receive the package(and open it)

Yea, i know i shouldn't feel like that but I can't help it


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret messing it up with a guy a number of years ago.

I also regret not making the most of my earlier years.

Now I'm sad.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret missing an audition for being a drummer in a band.


----------



## Trellwolf (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret 7th grade.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 5, 2013)

Putting the bodies in the landfill. I got pretty lucky since they decomposed enough so they couldn't be identified but I should have been a lot more discreet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret not making an effort to get to know more people in school. 
I regret not insisting that my mum stop cutting my hair. 
I regret taking a year out to study Art.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Throwing away my virginity on some meaningless stranger instead of waiting for someone I loved :/

Also selling my MKV player and Roland amplifier.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret moving back and forth from England to France


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2013)

i occasionally feel the short term definition of regret, though my apologies are few and far between, and with good reason i think

as for long term regret, i really dont feel much of it at all, because it is a useless notion to have. the past can never be changed, and thinking of it in a negative, hopeless, sad view does nothing for you besides pull you back down into your supposed failure. if you hadnt learned from it then, what makes you think you will a decade later? the odds are you are up to the same tricks, and regret it not at all, and are simply looking for validation within yourself


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> i occasionally feel the short term definition of regret, though my apologies are few and far between, and with good reason i think
> 
> as for long term regret, i really dont feel much of it at all, because it is a useless notion to have. the past can never be changed, and thinking of it in a negative, hopeless, sad view does nothing for you besides pull you back down into your supposed failure. if you hadnt learned from it then, what makes you think you will a decade later? the odds are you are up to the same tricks, and regret it not at all, and are simply looking for validation within yourself



You won't going to have saying that when time travel invented was.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> i occasionally feel the short term definition of regret, though my apologies are few and far between, and with good reason i think
> 
> as for long term regret, i really dont feel much of it at all, because it is a useless notion to have. the past can never be changed, and thinking of it in a negative, hopeless, sad view does nothing for you besides pull you back down into your supposed failure. if you hadnt learned from it then, what makes you think you will a decade later? the odds are you are up to the same tricks, and regret it not at all, and are simply looking for validation within yourself



I think there's a lot of misunderstanding when it comes to regret. I 'regret' the things I did because they make me feel bad or damaged me in some way, but I would never change them. Most of what made me who I am comes from my 'regrets'.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha, I was just thinking about making a thread like this last night!

I regret not assuming my role as the older brother. I never gave my siblings any reason to look up to me. To them I'm just _a_ brother that happens to be the oldest. I get pretty sad reading about other peoples' stories as older siblings, and how there were so many opportunities I missed out on. I feel like this was some sort of test that I have failed. Maybe I'm just projecting my desire to have an older sibling for a role model onto others and assuming it was my responsibility to play the reverse part of that fantasy for my younger siblings as they grew up, but I feel like I really fucked up this time.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret coming into this thread and thinking about all the things that I regret.


----------



## Saga (Aug 5, 2013)

Making the "thing that we hate" thread and starting this string of "Things that we..." threads.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 5, 2013)

I've done a lot of things that I regret, but I've gotten over them. Except for the time I trusted by best friend to watch my bird for a few weeks... :'(


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 5, 2013)

Sometimes I regret selling my games, especially the ones I find a craving for in the future.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Saga said:


> Making the "thing that we hate" thread and starting this string of "Things that we..." threads.



The funny thing is, if you had waited one more week to create that thread I would have already created it by then.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 5, 2013)

"Dating" a sophomore in high school. Never again.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret being so mean as a kid.
I regret not taking better care of my leopard gecko, and my crayfish.
I regret not wearing my glasses for nearly a year after getting them.
I regret forgetting to contact a lot of my friends for so long.
I regret being too afraid to apply for/ask about jobs that would have been great for me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2013)

Batsy said:


> "Dating" a sophomore in high school. Never again.



How old were you?


----------



## veeno (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret selling my old posters.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 5, 2013)

Saliva said:


> How old were you?


18. It happened this year, actually.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I think there's a lot of misunderstanding when it comes to regret. I 'regret' the things I did because they make me feel bad or damaged me in some way, but I would never change them. Most of what made me who I am comes from my 'regrets'.


i dont regret the things about myself though, how is that useful to me in any way? it is true that i made those mistakes, but to regret the fabric of your being is just counter intuitive. those things happened, now here we are. what are you gonna do now? education through reflection is an entirely different set of emotional skills IMO.



Fallowfox said:


> You won't going to have saying that when time travel invented was.


are you high fallow?

or is this a lesson straight from Dr Streetmentioners Time Travelers Handbook:1001 Tense Formations?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> i dont regret the things about myself though, how is that useful to me in any way? it is true that i made those mistakes, but to regret the fabric of your being is just counter intuitive. those things happened, now here we are. what are you gonna do now? education through reflection is an entirely different set of emotional skills IMO.



Doesn't make them any easier though :c


----------



## Lobar (Aug 5, 2013)

Not the things I have done, but the things I haven't done.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Doesn't make them any easier though :c


nothings easy boyo

but that which does not kill or permanently maim us in unalterable physical and mental fashions, eventually makes us slightly more resilient

besides, if you hadn't have done those things, you wouldnt be the dynamic individual you are today. thats how i like to think of it

i am an amiable mountain of glaring flaws and continual bad decision making. the one thing i have learned is to laugh at it all, and drive on. it might take a while, but itll happen until the day you die


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 5, 2013)

Azure said:


> nothings easy boyo
> 
> but that which does not kill or permanently maim us in unalterable physical and mental fashions, eventually makes us slightly more resilient
> 
> ...



Sometimes I forget how damned insightful you can be :3


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret not beating up every single kid that gave me shit in school. 

This is legit.


----------



## Percy (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret taking my Computer Science classes during my first year of college. My GPA sucks because of it. >.>


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 5, 2013)

Huh, seems like for once a thread i make isn't full of negative posts.
Not buying milk to other day.


----------



## Neon Poi (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret asking out Huy instead of Nak. I thought Nak was too cool for me and Huy was more on my level, and then it came out that Nak had a massive crush on me the whole time. My freshman year could've been sooo much better.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 5, 2013)

Being born


----------



## Aleu (Aug 5, 2013)

I regret dating my most recent ex.
I regret moving out.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret following my now ex-fiance across the country.


----------



## nureintier (Aug 6, 2013)

Having cataract surgery. My eyesight is now worse than before, even though I don't have cataracts anymore.   





Kitsune Cross said:


> I regret a lot of things. I shouldn't, but I do.  Month ago I was high and order on Ebay a bunch of things I don't need(including a tail), and I've been having anxiety and panic of anyone from my family to receive the package(and open it)  Yea, i know i shouldn't feel like that but I can't help it


 Oh hell, ebay. I've wasted too much money on ebay, and it's all really random, bizarre stuff. I make bad decisions on ebay.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret becoming a furry.
I'm joking. I'm not that much of an insufferable fuckwit to say something like that.

I regret not being better to my ex. Whatever her reason I was dumped may be. :/
...I can't think of anything else. God DAMN my life is boring.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think I've lived long enough to regret anything significant yet

plenty of time left to fuck up


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

Not dying sooner


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret that Clayton found this thread. :V

I regret not pushing myself more in high school (mainly if I didn't randomly not do hw or assignments, that killed my good grades). I could have done so much better. (especially during my senior year). :/


----------



## Mullerornis (Aug 6, 2013)

Many things I did came back to bite me in the ass. However, no matter what subconscious desires there are, I make a conscious effort to never regret anything I have done. I preffer to be motivated to ruin the lives of people who piss me off, so self pity is of little use.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret forgetting the awesome joke I had planned for this thread earlier.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Being born



*CRAAAAAAAAWLIIIIIIIIIIIIING IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret not drawing since I was much younger


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret not drawing much since I was younger too. I'm going to try and get back into that, with anthro animals.  That's what I've been drawing since I was little anyhow.  

I regret not asking for at least some of the money back from putting a down payment on the house my ex and I bought.  I could have had a cushion.  I just left and left everything I bought for the house with him. 

I regret not starting a fursuit sooner.  I  could have had a few done during the year and a half I was out of work, and I pretty much sat on my butt and was lazy when I wasn't out looking for jobs. 

I regret gaining so much weight in high school. Now that I'm skinny again, my boobs aren't as perky.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret I:
acted like an adult when I was a kid
never figured out what I really want to do career-wise
lived in the same town my whole life up until now
am most likely unable to have kids
let go of some of the most caring people in my life without thinking twice. Too late now...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

Ignoring and left behind a lot of friends


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Not realizing earlier that that guy in my welding class who kept asking me everyday if I did something new was actually attempting to make me improve myself by getting me to try new things. He was one of the only people I knew that actually respected me and legitimately wanted to help me improve instead of just being all "AW SHIT WE GOTTA GET THIS NIGGA LAID" and leaving me feeling inadequate for the rest of the day.

He truly was a bro, and I'm most likely not going to meet anyone else like him during my senior year.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret giving the $10 I found to the kid that claimed it was his instead of the guy that had walked past me. Hindsight says it more than likely belonged to the man. I'm terrible :c
Also spinning poi in the heat of Florida's August wearing a longsleeve black polyester shirt. I'mma fall over and puke now


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

Being so rebellious and extreme in my youth. I've used up all my cool


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I regret giving the $10 I found to the kid that claimed it was his instead of the guy that had walked past me. Hindsight says it more than likely belonged to the man. I'm terrible :c
> Also spinning poi in the heat of Florida's August wearing a longsleeve black polyester shirt. I'mma fall over and puke now



Go topless next time ;3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Go topless next time ;3


Bikini top and short shorts

or like...the coconut bikini bra or grass skirt thing


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Bikini top and short shorts
> 
> or like...the coconut bikini bra or grass skirt thing



Since I'm half-gay I'll pretend to only enjoy the thought of that half as much, k?

...can't resist:

WHO LIKES SHORT SHORTS? I LIKE SHORT SHORTS


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Since I'm half-gay



The fuck?

You mean bisexual?


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

I really, really regret not spending more time with my dog when she was in her prime years. I realized too late how much attention she needed and now that she's relatively old I can't make it up to her. 

That's a big one :-[


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Since I'm half-gay I'll pretend to only enjoy the thought of that half as much, k?
> 
> ...can't resist:
> 
> WHO LIKES SHORT SHORTS? I LIKE SHORT SHORTS


There's your crayon maisterwerks pic idea since I sapped your original one


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> The fuck?
> 
> You mean bisexual?



I'm working on a term that isn't so clinical. It's a WIP.



Aleu said:


> There's your crayon maisterwerks pic idea since I sapped your original one



Oh shit! I forgot about those. I should really check that thread.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm working on a term that isn't so clinical. It's a WIP.


how about opportunist


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I regret becoming a furry.
> I'm joking. I'm not that much of an insufferable fuckwit to say something like that..



I regret being a furry. So many better things I could be interested in. Like not being around drama fags with depression that crave attention. 

However, I have no regrets of being an insufferable fuckwit. Sometimes being a total asshat is fun.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> WHO LIKES SHORT SHORTS? I LIKE SHORT SHORTS


I like shorts! They're comfortable and easy to wear.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Aug 6, 2013)

First, I regret reading this page because now I remember everything. And I regret not having gymnastics classes because now I can't do parkour D:


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Azure said:


> how about opportunist



ooh I do like options


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret having awful legs because i can't wear shorts. I'm deathly white.

Like how can you not have any sort of tan in Florida?


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret eating this whole bag of oat bran sesame sticks, because while they are DELICIOUS, there's so much fat in them.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I regret having awful legs because i can't wear shorts. I'm deathly white.
> 
> Like how can you not have any sort of tan in Florida?


 Tan or not, I love florida.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I regret having awful legs because i can't wear shorts. I'm deathly white.
> 
> Like how can you not have any sort of tan in Florida?



Being a wolfaboo I'm sure it would be hard to get a tan under your fur.

I regret nothing in this post. Furfag furever!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm working on a term that isn't so clinical. It's a WIP.



Stop trying to overcomplicate the LGBT community even more.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Tan or not, I love florida.


Florida may not be the worst state but it is close. 


Falaffel said:


> Being a wolfaboo I'm sure it would be hard to get a tan under your fur.
> 
> I regret nothing in this post. Furfag furever!


yiffy murr desu~


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Stop trying to overcomplicate the LGBT community even more.



Unless I start spouting stuff like 'demipanromantisexual' seriously, I'm doing alright. Seriously though is there a word for bisexual that isn't so clinical? 'Bi' doesn't really work. No one would go around calling themselves 'hetero' or 'homo'. I liked Azure's suggestion though, it's SAUCY.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 6, 2013)

AlexInsane said:


> I regret eating this whole bag of oat bran sesame sticks, because while they are DELICIOUS, there's so much fat in them.


I like my bears chubby. Eat moar.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret whenever I drink cranberry juice after/around the time I snack on ramen. Ramen makes me crave cranberry juice, but the two's combo hurts my tummy. I still do it sometimes though. :/


----------



## Distorted (Aug 6, 2013)

I regret quitting my crappy job. Even though the associates were difficult, it was decent easy work. Plus it kept me in shape. Now I'm just sitting around getting fat trying to find another job. I don't think you're supposed to gain 10 lbs in a month...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 6, 2013)

Being an asshole to people for no reason ;/


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2013)

I regret screwing up the last job I had. 

It was a sweet gig and I miss it terribly.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, I also regret being in my last relationship.

What a disaster that was.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 8, 2013)

Every hairstyle and outfit I had in middle school.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 8, 2013)

I regret not getting tested for Celiac's before now. I've been having issues for about 15 years now, and it could have all been figured out.  There are so many things I missed because I was too sick to do anything.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 8, 2013)

So much... but what's done is done so I try not to dwell on it. I could've been the next Kelly Slater don't you know :V


----------



## Cobalt-Punk (Aug 9, 2013)

I regret dicking around in high school and graduating with the actual required GPA of 2.0. 

I don't feel like I deserved the diploma...


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 10, 2013)

One of my biggest ever regrets was turning down a guy who asked me out, even though I fancied him, because I was too shy.

What sort of pathetic loser does that?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> One of my biggest ever regrets was turning down a guy who asked me out, even though I fancied him, because I was too shy.
> 
> What sort of pathetic loser does that?



Me.

I mean not with a guy but you know what I mean.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

Treating my best friend how I did when I was younger.
Shadowing this bitch even though she treated me like crap all the time.
Not being a better person as a child.

I guess I don't really regret these things, as what Seekrit said, because this all helped me become a better person.


----------



## Percy (Aug 10, 2013)

I regret not being productive enough this summer. I feel like I've wasted it...


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> I regret not being productive enough this summer. I feel like I've wasted it...


This, but replace productivity with going outside. I've hardly lost my winter weight. I think I've gone biking...10 times maybe? My original plan was to go out and bike every morning. I know I'm gonna hate myself for it when it gets cold again.

...And on that note, Imma go bike around the neighborhood for a bit. =I


----------



## Tao (Aug 10, 2013)

I regret not having the courage to tell my last boss exactly what I thought of him.


----------



## Teu (Aug 10, 2013)

I regret not making my career choice sooner.  Instead I'm still chugging along in school.  Lame.


----------



## Saga (Aug 10, 2013)

Teu said:


> I regret not making my career choice sooner.  Instead I'm still chugging along in school.  Lame.


hashta#2kewl4skewl


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

Not buying my co workers Glock 20 when I had the chance.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Not buying my co workers Glock 20 when I had the chance.



If I could ever get to somewhere where handguns are legal, I feel that a Glock would be my first handgun.

That or a 1911 copy.


----------



## Saga (Aug 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Not buying my co workers Glock 20 when I had the chance.


Where do you work, did you get robbed?


			
				Gibby said:
			
		

> If I could ever get to somewhere where handguns are legal, I feel that a Glock would be my first handgun.
> 
> That or a 1911 copy.​


1911, glocks are reliable, and compact, but they lack consistent accuracy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

Saga said:


> Where do you work, did you get robbed?
> 
> 1911, glocks are reliable, and compact, but they lack consistent accuracy.


I work at a reef and saltwater fish werehouse, and no we didn't get robbed.  One of my co workers was selling his Glock.  I was gunna buy it but I decided not to at the time.  It would have been a nice addition to my real steel collection, that and the Glock 20 is the most powerful Glock made.


----------



## Saga (Aug 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I work at a reef and saltwater fish werehouse, and no we didn't get robbed.  One of my co workers was selling his Glock.  I was gunna buy it but I decided not to at the time.  It would have been a nice addition to my real steel collection, that and the Glock 20 is the most powerful Glock made.


The way I read it, I thought you were saying that you regretted not buying all your coworkers a glock


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 11, 2013)

Saga said:


> The way I read it, I thought you were saying that you regretted not buying all your coworkers a glock


Oh hehehe, no that would be very expensive.


----------



## Saga (Aug 11, 2013)

I regret trying to use soap as lube years ago.
Burns like fire mane


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 11, 2013)

Not finding out about telephone berfore, god that's cute.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> I regret trying to use soap as lube years ago.
> Burns like fire mane



When I was starting out I used water.

Fucking water.

I got a plastic cup, filled it with water, dipped my hand inside, and actually used it as lube.


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

Saliva said:


> When I was starting out I used water.
> 
> Fucking water.
> 
> I got a plastic cup, filled it with water, dipped my hand inside, and actually used it as lube.


It might work a little
Going in
But not out
Tell you what though, you don't need lube in a pool. 
#lifetips
Dont care if it's not twitter Im hashtagging my way to TEH TAWP


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 12, 2013)

Why do so many people need lube in the first place? Jeez it's not like a penis is coated in sand paper and other things of an extremely dry nature.

I regret letting anxiety control my life for so long. Could've seen about it at any time, but nope, too anxious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2013)

I regret reading about who used what for lube.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I regret reading about who used what for lube.



Blood of the unborn :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why do so many people need lube in the first place? Jeez it's not like a penis is coated in sand paper and other things of an extremely dry nature.
> 
> I regret letting anxiety control my life for so long. Could've seen about it at any time, but nope, too anxious.



Depends on the situation; lubrication is a necessity for rectal sex, otherwise the anal lining can be torn. 

Circumcision might also have something to do with it, because the foreskin lubricates the glans. 


and I know what you mean about anxiety.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

I do have one last regret.

I have a piece of artwork. A MASTER ink on bristol that was given to me by someone many years ago. It's a one of a kind original he gave to me for being knowledgeable in a certain field and I've loved it greatly. He had a great Sin City/Borderland like style that instantly clicked with me. I regret not getting his name so I could follow his work somehow...


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Why do so many people need lube in the first place? Jeez it's not like a penis is coated in sand paper and other things of an extremely dry nature.


A vagina creates it's own lube, booty holes do not.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> A vagina creates it's own lube, booty holes do not.



SOME do. :V


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2013)

It makes me sad how guys think that women are wet all the time in their vagina. It's not a second mouth guys, c'mon. Yes it's more sturdy than the anus but it still fucking hurts.


no pun intended.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> A vagina creates it's own lube, booty holes do not.



I was going to make a diarrhea joke.

Put I decided not to.

.

Because I am a good boy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 12, 2013)

A great deal of my life before high school.


----------



## Saga (Aug 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It makes me sad how guys think that women are wet all the time in their vagina. It's not a second mouth guys, c'mon. Yes it's more sturdy than the anus but it still fucking hurts.


Not wet all the time, but wet when _stimulated_



XoPachi said:


> SOME do. :V


http://stickerish.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/OhGodWhyBlackWithTextSS.png

â€‹SUBJECT CHANGE ANYONE?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2013)

the world would be a better place if penises lubricated themselves


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> the world would be a better place if penises lubricated themselves



They sort of do with pre-come.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2013)

Gibby said:


> the world would be a better place if penises lubricated themselves



They do, just not very much.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 13, 2013)

I regret ordering my N64 copy of starfox 64 at the time I did, because it got lost in the mail. The tracking ID says "delivered" and it never came! Been lost for days now. If only I ordered it a day after?


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 13, 2013)

I regret buying Hexen for N64, and when it came in the mail I couldn't find my N64.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 13, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> le mail



Surely this is a typo.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 13, 2013)

(Corrected.)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 13, 2013)

My first fursuit.
Waste of space now.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 14, 2013)

Not getting a haricut sooner.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I do have one last regret.
> 
> I have a piece of artwork. A MASTER ink on bristol that was given to me by someone many years ago. It's a one of a kind original he gave to me for being knowledgeable in a certain field and I've loved it greatly. He had a great Sin City/Borderland like style that instantly clicked with me. I regret not getting his name so I could follow his work somehow...


What you can do, is to take a good picture of it, put it on pc, upload for google similar images search.

It's a long shot, but hey, better than nothing


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 14, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> My first fursuit.
> Waste of space now.


Hey, if you learned something from making it, then I think that's not so bad. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Hey, if you learned something from making it, then I think that's not so bad. Gotta start somewhere.


True, I was too lazy to include that.

I regret shadowing a bully all through middle school.
So much sanity could have been saved.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 21, 2013)

That I didn't apply to international peacekeeper forces today.
Well I can do that later I suppose. Is just a lot more hassle now.


----------

